# new!!! must have accessorie for m/h



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
just received my new table top washing machine for the m/h, the only thing that was missing from our fulltime van.
made by "hotpoint" 12v opertation low water consumption and fast spin speed ideal for the "small's". :roll: no more trips to the laundrete.


















hope you like 
tramp


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

There was a post a few weeks ago about table top washers - I do however like the sound of yours as it is a brand that I am familar with.

Can't open the link though - can you post more details etc

Thanks in advance

Rapide561


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

.........and keep your hand out of the spinner Russell 8O


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I asked Pam if she would like a washing machine for the motor home?, 
She asked me, would i like a silk or cotton shroud? 
Did i say somthing wrong???


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Geo - that's just like a woman - there's no pleasing them.
I bought my wife a brand new (and very expensive) ironing board for Christmas and she's not spoken to me since


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Must get Pam one ,were did yopu get it :wink:


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

I'd like to see a photo, can you fix the link?
Regards, Dave.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

tramp said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tramp

The links to the photographs are actually still on your computer, you need to upload them to the site, so we may all see them, - if you look below, you will see an option Add an Attachment, this will allow you to browse where they are on your computer and then if you click the button it will upload it to the page.

Carol


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Also useful if you could quote model number then I can do a lookup on WWW.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi tramp

i'm interested in this but have used a couple of search engines & can't find a trace of it. where did you get it?

i'm using a table top 'washing machine' and a domestic spin dryer. had to buy the spin dryer in italy when the tumble drier burnt out. i run both off a honda generator - not many launderettes in the mountains :lol: 

mike


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...or if you have EHU this will be as well...
http://www.marshallward.co.uk/MWNet/search_results.aspx?brand=Mward&cat_id=3&fh_location=

Malc :lol: :lol:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi malc

your link just gives me what looks like their front page. is there a specific item it should bring up?

mike


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Yep, same here... 

Searched the web high and low for a Hotpoint 12v Washing Machine, no joy....?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi folks

Google brought this up:- http://www.towsure.com/product.asp?p=9620. I wonder if this is it

or these on this page.

http://www.towsure.com/default.asp?t=6293

Motorhomer


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Can't see any Hotpoint...?


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi motorhomer

i've got the single tub version of this from towsure. it is definitely not a hotpoint & it's 240v.

looks like we're gonna have to wait for tramp to resurface. is he still round this neck of the woods or has he crosssed the water?

mike


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

It may not be a hotpoint. if you notice hotpoint is in inverted commas.



Motorhomer


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*washing machine.*

ji all, 
sorry for delay in reporting back  internet a bit slow over easter in the forest!

"HOTPOINT" model no-TOYSRUS0-6 YRS :roll: :roll:

"pusser is getting contagious"  

tramp


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ha Ha, did it come with the free wash basket too? I think my niece has one of those  :lol: 

It makes real washing sounds too ... chuckle.

Not sure I'd trust it with MY smalls though 8O


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Was this originally posted on 1st April ??? :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its not April the First is it?? :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh I'm sooo glad I didn't get sucked into that one. Close thing though I actually got as far as typing Whaaaat!


Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Washed Out*



Malc said:


> ...or if you have EHU this will be as well...
> http://www.marshallward.co.uk/MWNet/search_results.aspx?brand=Mward&cat_id=3&fh_location=
> 
> Malc :lol: :lol:


Hello there!

What is EHU? and your link is incomplete!

Trev


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Washed Out*



teemyob said:


> What is EHU?
> 
> Trev


Electric Hook Up ... as a guess!


----------

